# Berthoud Pass Warming Hut



## willieWAO (Jun 14, 2005)

Sweet, good to see its finaly finished. Last winter it was just a foundation i believe. Seems like theyve been building it for years since the lodge was torn down.


----------



## timbrown365 (Apr 29, 2007)

I checked out the warming hut for the first time this weekend and want to commend all those involved. This is an excellent addition to ensure that the place we love stays unspoiled! Nice work.


----------



## TELEYAKCO (May 17, 2007)

*berthoud warming hut*

I saw some guys with a camp stove cooking in there,and wondered if this is accepted.I think it's great,especially on days with high wind.Doesn't seem like a problem considering the concrete floor and minimal flammable materials.Nothing wrong with a little coffee and Baileys after a couple of runs!


----------



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

I can pretty well bet the USFS will frown on fires inside the hut. But that's because they are the federal government and they're kinda concerned about not having a brand new $750,000 building burn down a few weeks after it's opening. 

They're weird like that.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Pinner said:


> I can pretty well bet the USFS will frown on fires inside the hut. But that's because they are the federal government and they're kinda concerned about not having a brand new $750,000 building burn down a few weeks after it's opening.
> 
> They're weird like that.


I would have to agree. Looks like a decent sheltered patio outside to fire up a camp stove.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Pinner said:


> I can pretty well bet the USFS will frown on fires inside the hut. But that's because they are the federal government and they're kinda concerned about not having a brand new $750,000 building burn down a few weeks after it's opening.
> 
> They're weird like that.


 
WOW!! That hut cost $750,000.... 

Nice hut and I am sure it will get a bunch of use as more people seem to ski berthod pass than just about anywhere in the bc.. It is great to be able to get out of the elements to warm up or exchnge stories with other users... What I am sayin is that I think that the number of people up there shows that a hut will get use, is a good idea, and it is good to see one put in.. So I am not hatin on the hut - AGAIN it is a good idea, it is a nice hut, and will make it easier for people to access the BC.. It just got me thinkin of how our good old govt can burn through the cash!!

It is classic how much money it takes the good old govt to get things done!! 3 quarters of a million.... 

Crazy but I was just lookin at a house that had buliding costs of about $700,000. The house was 4 bedrooms, 4 and a half baths, off the grid, on full water, sewer, power, hot tub, sauna, tennis court, dish tv, internet, slate deck, a bunch of land, over 6000 sq/ft with alll the goods they will take $625k?????

Amazing how much it costs the govt to get something in.. But I guess the AHRA pays over $250,000 for a just a shitter here on the ARK so it looks like we taxpayers got a deal an a 2000 sq ft 3 quarter of a million dollar warming hut!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Agreed. Truly painful what it costs govt. to get anything built. I imagine this also has a bunch of volunteer hours in it that don't even count towards the total cost.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Yea, I know.. 

Or you could look at it like we got a warming hut for the cost of a missle or two that just dropped some where in the middle east.. 

Just a bit of sticker shock this am..


----------



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

Don't get me wrong, I think it's a lot of money and I'm sure it could have been done for less money.

That said, it's not fair to compare a residential project to this hut. Residential doesn't need a NEPA analysis, doesn't have to consider construction at 12,000', doesn't have to be ADA compliant, doesn't need to make concession for 100+ parked cars, drainage, snow removal, composting toilets, radiant heat, etc.


----------

